# Waltham Abbey SSSI - June 2011



## mersonwhoopie (Oct 18, 2011)

1st report with a DSLR so was still getting used to it when I took these pics!

I had seen on google maps this area and thought I'd go for a walk with a few mates to check it out.

It first it was derelict, but they is no fence between the derelict and live site so was quite a surprise when we stumbled into the gunpowder mills, we headed off pretty quick!!! 

A lot of deer and badger in there, also very prickly trees, which cut my mates hand open.



For 300 years the area was cut off from its surroundings by river boundaries and the highly secret nature of its work. The site was finally closed in 1991. Decontamination work was carried out between 1992-96 and the site opened to the public in 2001

The site covers 84.5 acres (34.2 ha) of principally alder woodland which was planted in c1700 and coppiced to provide charcoal for gunpowder manufacture. Today, the woodland is dominated by alder, sycamore, populus, crack willow. Elder and blackthorn are the main shrub species. One fifth of the woodland will be brought back to a coppicing regime. Mammals that inhabit the site include fallow deer, muntjac deer, badger, hare and fox. Ground flora is dominated by the common nettle, ground ivy and the butterbur. Bird species recorded at the site include the tawny owl, tree sparrow, reed warbler, garden warbler, heron and one of the UKs largest flocks of siskins. [3] Also contained within the site are man-made watercourses and structures associated with gunpowder production and the 12 metres (39 ft) deep Newton's Pool was used for the testing of underwater explosives including the explosive used for the development of the bouncing bomb.

The heronry has been present since 1974 and increased from 18 pairs in 1978 to 30 pairs in 1983. 26 pairs were recorded in 1984 and remains the largest heronry in Essex

Enjoy!

After about a 2 mile walk we come across this bridge which looked promising




1 by flaresnslippers, on Flickr



2 by flaresnslippers, on Flickr



3 by flaresnslippers, on Flickr

The 1st building you come to. Was far to dark without a torch and not knowing how to use my cam picture to get a photo inside!



4 by flaresnslippers, on Flickr



5 by flaresnslippers, on Flickr



6 by flaresnslippers, on Flickr



7 by flaresnslippers, on Flickr



8 by flaresnslippers, on Flickr

Not sure if this is the pool where the bouncing bomb was tested.. 



9 by flaresnslippers, on Flickr



10 by flaresnslippers, on Flickr



11 by flaresnslippers, on Flickr



12 by flaresnslippers, on Flickr



13 by flaresnslippers, on Flickr



14 by flaresnslippers, on Flickr



15 by flaresnslippers, on Flickr



16 by flaresnslippers, on Flickr



17 by flaresnslippers, on Flickr

A lot of these random huts with a number on front



18 by flaresnslippers, on Flickr



19 by flaresnslippers, on Flickr



20 by flaresnslippers, on Flickr



21 by flaresnslippers, on Flickr



22 by flaresnslippers, on Flickr

This was very thick glass, there was also a viewing point to look above this building (through one of them submarine type things!)




23 by flaresnslippers, on Flickr



24 by flaresnslippers, on Flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/flaresnslippers/6257255216/in/set-72157627797418897/



26 by flaresnslippers, on Flickr

Something tells me Tony banged his head...



25 by flaresnslippers, on Flickr

Once over this bridge, things started getting weird, wasnt until looking at a sign from Dec 2010 we realised the gunpowder mills were still using this part



27 by flaresnslippers, on Flickr

The Press House



28 by flaresnslippers, on Flickr



29 by flaresnslippers, on Flickr



30 by flaresnslippers, on Flickr



31 by flaresnslippers, on Flickr



32 by flaresnslippers, on Flickr



33 by flaresnslippers, on Flickr



34 by flaresnslippers, on Flickr



35 by flaresnslippers, on Flickr



36 by flaresnslippers, on Flickr



37 by flaresnslippers, on Flickr



38 by flaresnslippers, on Flickr



39 by flaresnslippers, on Flickr

Lucky no sniper....Today..



40 by flaresnslippers, on Flickr

I will be going back now I no my camera better, plus there is a lot more to explore but would be better while dark. If anyone goes there send me a message and I'll join ya


----------



## green giant (Oct 18, 2011)

Nice report mate, give me a shout if you want to go again!


----------



## mersonwhoopie (Oct 18, 2011)

Will do man.  I'm up for it whenever (except friday)


----------



## night crawler (Oct 18, 2011)

Great little report though a bit more info on the photo's would not have gone amiss


----------



## mersonwhoopie (Oct 18, 2011)

All in good time, my friend.. haha Na I was having a nightmare to tell you the truth! Was doing it on my lunch break and couldnt figure why when I clicked preview the photos wouldnt show. Turns out it was because I didnt have a subject  I'll edit the post and put some more info on there


----------



## mersonwhoopie (Oct 18, 2011)

Edited it now. Was quite long ago so to be honest my memory is a bit hazey. I plan on going back so I will edit again when its a bit more fresh


----------



## Madaxe (Oct 18, 2011)

Nice work mate.
GG said we should have a look around there as we were driving passed yesterday funnily enough. 
Looks like it could be worth a trip. Let us know when you're free next.


----------



## mersonwhoopie (Oct 18, 2011)

Was about to say not sure who GG is, then I figured it out haha! Whenever mate.. Only time I can't do is Fri and Sat


----------



## green giant (Oct 18, 2011)

Gary Glitter?


----------



## Madaxe (Oct 18, 2011)

green giant said:


> Gary Glitter?



Yep.
Me and Gary go cruising on a weekly basis.


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 18, 2011)

What an incredible array of interesting stuff! 
Really nice find, Merson...look forward to seeing more if you return.


----------



## slidingloopz (Oct 18, 2011)

Ahh, a cool and rather intriguing site...
Have you read London Orbital by Iain Sinclair? He mentions this place in his book and it's got a bit of a dark past, post-WW2.


----------



## mersonwhoopie (Oct 18, 2011)

No, I haven't. But I'm going look it up, sounds good! I no the gunpowder mills were mentioned in War Of The Worlds..


----------



## skeleton key (Oct 19, 2011)

A cracking site indeed and always better when so close 
well done fellas quality post and look forwards to more

SK


----------



## rizla01 (Oct 19, 2011)

Interesting story about the LSD tree too.

Sad that the person died.

Impressive photos and good coverage.


----------



## Priority 7 (Oct 19, 2011)

Nice job lads lovely shots


----------

